# Lightning Color Question



## Baydog51 (Dec 26, 2009)

What is the color of this jar? Red Book list this jar in aqua which means to me green. In all light conditions this jar shows strong blue but I see a lot of Lightning photos that show this blue also so I don't think it is rare at all. I'm just curious as to what you would acually call this color.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 26, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 26, 2009)

pic 3


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 26, 2009)

Last one


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2009)

I might as well rattle off my personal thoughts on bottle color..[]
 To me, "aqua" is a catch-all category, and all 3 of those jars can be called aqua, but there's a whole spectrum ranging from "apple green" to "ice blue" there.. I think true aqua should be half green half blue, like that baking powder jar, which is a real nice bottle!


----------



## coreya (Dec 26, 2009)

here is a site you can start with in ref to jar color, aqua to me is blue with a touch of green in it ( a very subjective color LOL)
 http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 26, 2009)

I appreciate the comments. I just always felt that aqua was a green with some blue like you see on most other jars and bottles. This jar is just substancially more blue than any other aqua I've seen.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 26, 2009)

This may not be a popular answer, but in my book when you put a jar on a white background and have to look through the BASE of the jar to try to determine color - it's aqua.  period.  Any color jar worth more than an aqua jar has a distinct color through the BODY of the jar when placed against a white background.  -Tammy


----------



## bottlebuddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Baydog51, That shade of blue looks like sky blue to me.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 27, 2009)

Appreciate the comments. I find that I always look at the bases when looking at colorless jars. I feel it's a good indicator of the true glass color involved. Some jars have darker or lighter colors that just don't show in the body of the jar. It's odd in this hobby that some colors get very precise and subjective descriptions while aqua seems to be a catch all for a most everthing else. As I hold the above jar in my hand in outdoor or indoor light, I don't detect any green tint. Was just curious as to what others would call the color.  Thanks all.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 27, 2009)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-269325/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#269325
 Check out this post.The pint LIGHTING  in the middle is a true blue,cornflower blue.Once I saw a true blue colored jar the difference between aqua has always been obvious.Notice the KNOWLTON jar,about as close to a sky blue as you can get,but still a little green in there.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 29, 2009)

May I add that in my humble opinion, when it comes to most any jar normally found in aqua - it doesn't matter whether you'd call it "green" or "blue" - if it's a pale, near-aqua color, it's aqua.  I was trying to think of a jar where it would make a difference to me, and the only one I can think of  is RB 274 - Ball Perfect Mason.  







 First on left, clear - 4th from left, lt blue - 5th is a regular Ball Blue for comparison purposes - 7th from left is aqua.
 But, clear, light blue, aqua - do you really care?  Only if it matters to you and what you collect.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tammy -Thanks for all your help. I was just curious as to why all 3 of the jars in the first picture were called aqua. It dosen't make any difference in the value of these particular jars or to me as these are common colors for these jars as noted in the first post. I found a color chart on wikipedia that I think helps answer my original question. Aqua is predominately a blue color while the basic green/blue in most jars is a aquamarine. Dosen't change anything of significance on these jars, I just wanted to understand how everything from a light green to a nearly blue color was called aqua.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 30, 2009)

When it comes to jars, the best color guide I've found by far is Greg Spurgeon's - http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html


----------

